# Is REI a Burton Restricted dealer?



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

budderbear said:


> https://www.google.com/ :cheeky4:


Yea tried that already smart guy. Thanks for all your help though. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

No, actually c---nose, I did a thorough "google" search and did not find a "yes" or "no" answer. That is why I asked here in a community that has knowledgable people with experience. But obviously it has a few a--holes too. :laugh:


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

budderbear said:


> Like a said, you could go DIRECTLY to their website:dunno: Or even spend 60 seconds of your life to call them 1-800-426-4840. Gee took me about 5 seconds to get that number for you. :cheeky4:


Well actually, I was there yesterday and 3 different employees didn't know
I guess only your questions are valid on here. It's always good to find out who the really smart dbags are on the forums lol. :cheeky4:


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

budderbear said:


> If there not on there website, THREE employees didn't know, and you called that number and no one has an answer then what might you think the answer could be ? :cheeky4:


It could mean that a definitive answer could be found in a place where there are knowledgable people whom are interested in something like uh,,, snowboarding. I wonder where a place like that would be??? Maybe a snowboarding forum???? 
Beat it already dbag, all your doing is making yourself look like a jerk. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

budderbear said:


> I know I'm a JERK , and your making yourself look LAZY and DEFENSIVE over something simple. We don't have all your answers. There might be 1 possible 2 other people on this entire forums that have the same question as you and it might take them hours, days, or never to respond. Or you might get lucky and find someone with to much time on their hands to do your lazy work for you.


Sorry, not lazy, but yes a little defensive. I did my research in more ways than one and found no definite answer. I ask on a forum and get you being a d--k for no reason. If you knew the answer then a simple " no they don't sell" wouldve answered. Done and thank you. Trust me I can be a jerk too. I wasn't trying to get anybody to do my work for me. Obviously you must be that guy with too much time on his hands if your busy lurking the forum and looking for reasons to be a jerk. I doubt any forum needs "keyboard tough guys" like yourself.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

budderbear said:


> Yes I do have too much time on my hands waiting for the season to start. I'm not just an internet tough guy lawl. I live in georgetown, colorado (only like 1,000 people in this town) if you wanna come "meet" and "talk" about "toughness"


Hahaha 160lbs of toughness?? We can meet and talk anytime you want big guy. It's funny how somebody like you can turn a simple question into 2 pages. People like you are what makes forums into crap.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes sir I am more than aware of that. But, unfortunately I seriously doubt you "know what to do with it". If you were anybody I'd worry about at 160# , you'd probably be down here training. Did your mommy out you in karate as a kid or do you just watch too many chuck norris movies? :laugh:
I'm just a little 180 these days. Used to drop to 70 for a little hobby i used to do but I doubt you'd know anything about that. I'll stop by anytime. Do you guys have electricity, or diesel there? I may need some fuel hahahaha


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

budderbear said:


> No, I hike about 3-6 miles a day or more because I don't have a job. Therefore I have nothing to do but train. I lift at home, and do nothing but pushups and situps during tv commercials. I go to the gym once a week to spar with my brother in law. I eat fish, eggs, beef, about 4,000 calories a days worth. Yeh I only weigh 160lbs but I have an 8 pack and only 10% body fat. I have health problems that kept me from gaining weight. I have sat there and ate 5-6,000 calories a day for 2 months and only gained about 2-3 lbs. I've been to jail twice for assault and one of those times was for breaking his jaw. Just got off probation two days ago. :cheeky4: I had a hard childhood and while I might suck at typing or school related shit, fighting is something I'm not worried about. To beat me in a fight, you either have to be good enough to kill me or put me in a hospital.


Dang you sound tough:laugh::laugh:
I didn't grow up in the best neighborhood either but thats no excuse. Maybe you should look for a job. I have a job and do just about all of that minus 3000 sit ups every commercial lol. Maaaayyyybbeee you should put as much effort into looking for a job as you do lurking on the forum and trying to be a jerk. Or maybe if your that tough you should come down here and I'll introduce you to probably one of the best mma coaches around and you can be the next stud. Trust me, your stats or whatever you want to call them, in no way scare me. Grow up.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

budderbear said:


>



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Wow, and my taxes probably pay for you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

holy fuck. both of you pussies are a couple of fucking bitches - mb889 most of all...

first of all, fuck off. 

second, this is big-boy land - we don't censor words like fucking pussyass dick-sucking bitchass cunty douche around here.

third, you want to meet up with someone off the internet and have a good 'ol wrastlin' match to find out who the big badass is??? sounds like a great way to get shot in the face and end up dead in a ditch at some truckstop. 


mb899 - nice way to make yourself known as a whiney bitchass pussy. you are a bitch.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> holy fuck. both of you pussies are a couple of fucking bitches - mb889 most of all...
> 
> first of all, fuck off.
> 
> ...


Hahaha how about fuck off shred life. Bunch of bitches on this forum. Wow. I got your bitch ass pussy, funkin loser.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

budderbear said:


>


Gettin me fired up. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mb889 said:


> Hahaha how about fuck off shred life. Bunch of bitches on this forum. Wow. I got your bitch ass pussy, funkin loser.


that's right, you're my little pussy.


you don't like it here? fuck off then. no one here will miss you.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, another great post by shred. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Restricted means just that it's not everywhere. It's basically the newest version of Coalition if anyone even remembers that and is supposed to be at "core" shops not big box stores.

Now as for douche bag over in Georgetown god you're a fucking tool you've continuously proven you don't know shit about snowboarding and act all tough cause you live in CO and more specifically Georgetown. No one gives a fuck that you live in the land where the hills have eyes. Oh you're so tough claiming how hard you work out woo hoo. Fuck you sound like every other tough guy with mental problems and mild down syndrome that moves to the mountains only problem is you aren't even in the real mountains you chose to live in a shit hole town that would be best suited to be a nuclear storage facility. 

Simple question and the guy wanted a simple answer you're not some omnipotent snowboard god that knows all. Hell I'm going to bet you're some fucking granola eating fucking nerd that likes to act tough. I know your type real well you cling to anything that makes you feel like you're part of a group when you're just the ball clinger shit stain that will never do anything to help anyone in life. Which is evident by the fact you're unemployed, talking tough on a forum, and trying to make yourself look bigger and badder than you are. You remind me of this:











Shredlife is always a dick we like it!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i demand you take my picture down.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

budderbear said:


> ^ yup thats me, just a weak, granola bar eating, mental case :laugh: :thumbsup:


At least you can openly admit you're a fucktard. That's the first step.



ShredLife said:


> i demand you take my picture down.


Don't tempt me to put up the photos of you in the bathtub!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww how cute your neighborhood has to put up signs for when you cross the street.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh you're a higher functioning retard. It's so nice that they let you live the out patient lifestyle in a group home.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

It's a pretty sad day when BA is the voice of reason.

I love the "I don't have time to answer your petty question so my unemployed ass will just be a dick for the next three hours" attitude. Mix that with the "i train mma" bullshit and you must be a real winner. You don't scare ANYBODY. You don't intimidate ANYBODY. 

It's a snowboard forum. Have fun. Don't take it seriously!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

duh said:


> It's a pretty sad day when BA is the voice of reason.


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Exactly. 
Amazing how a simple question turned into 4 pages. :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I remember when I first got the Internet and thought I was tough and knew everything about snowboarding, it was called the 90's.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Many years since then which allows me to pick on troglodytes like yourself. Don't you have 20,000 calories of semen to go suck down while doing some knee presses into the carpet?


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Many years since then which allows me to pick on troglodytes like yourself. Don't you have 20,000 calories of semen to go suck down while doing some knee presses into the carpet?


having fun ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

budderbear said:


> having fun ?


You're a real easy target. Sucks doesn't it when someone puts baby in the corner?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What the hell did homeboy delete his account here or something?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What a gaping axe wound guess his boyfriend screamed at him for being a bully on the Internet and not cleaning the house.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

This was very entertaining to read through, even though the thread had gaping holes like some of it's contributors!


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't understand how that question inspired him to be such a cock. Mr. MMA talks shit and then deletes his posts. Must've done it in between workin on his numchuck skills.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

hahahaha yeps funny even with out little buds words. god that guys a douche, has he ever given valid/valuable replies? shit anything of substance even? Every time i see his name its in an argument.

I mean who talks themselves up about how tough they are, id step on u at 160 u wouldn't be moving my foot haha (wait, is that talking myself up?)


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)




----------

